# servicing?



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

where is the best place to get a karcher pw serviced in northern ireland?

if use know cud use post up the number??


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Craigmore, portadown, carn industrial estate.

http://www.craigmore.uk.com/

Clarke


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Paddymk5 did you get the karcher pw serviced yet?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Consumbable Products have always been very good with myself and my family. Have personally bought 3 different Karchers off Nigel, and plenty more throughout the family.

If they are too far a trip for yourself Im sure he'd be able to recommend someone nearby.

http://www.consumable-products.co.uk/

Contact Us

For all enquiries please contact us by e-mail [email protected] or at the following address:

180 Belfast Road
Newtownards
Co Down
BT23 4TA

Tel: 02891 814818
Fax: 02891 819677


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Consumable Products, we bought a Karcher HDS off them at least 8 years ago, and its been serviced by them when needed, and hasn't given me any bother whatsoever; touch wood.


----------

